# How to make a $6 Harbor Freight/Walmart slingshot awesome using local supplies.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You can obtain an accurate and fairly cheap slingshot setup locally in most places. For this particular mod I will assume you have a roll cutter and mat to cut on. If you do not have these things you can obtain a roller cutter and mat from walmart for $15.

1. The slingshot. In a facebook group a gentlemen acquired a slingshot from Harbor Freight and has been having some fun with it. I decided to go to Harbor Freight and get the same slingshot. The model is the Daisy F16. This is a braceless model which in my opinion, is preferred. This was $6 at my local Harbor Freight.










2. Make a flat bandset. The rubber I am using here was obtained from 5Below for $5. This will create a couple dozen sets of bands for the price of the replacement tubes for this slingshot which are, pretty bad. The 5below rubber is fairly weak, however does just fine for target shooting and likely shoots at a higher FPS (feet per second) than the rubber tubes that come on the slingshot. Tutorials on how to make flatbands can be found all over this forum and youtube. Note that the pouch that comes with this slingshot is not terrible ... and can be used in this mod.

3. The Slingshot unboxed.










4. Cut the tubes off the frame, leaving the portion of the tubes attached to the frame remaining.










5. Keep the remaining tube material for use later if the tube attached to the frame wears out.

6. Roll back the tub remaining on the frame.










7. Place the flat rubber on the frame in the orientation you desire and roll the rubber over the flat band. This is a quick and easy attachment method.










8. One side done.










9. Repeat on the other side.

10. Both sides completed.



















11. Lastly, I like to fork brace instead of hammer gripping.










Total cost was $11. With cutting mat, rotary cutter and straight edge ... $25. All sourced locally (for me anyway).

The positives of this particular slingshot are that, you can shoot this for a lifetime, you cannot break it. It is not perfect for beginners as in my opinion, it needs modifications to be shootable. However if you are capable of these mods it is completely worth it. You get an amazing sight window with minimal obstructions and it is almost impossible to fork hit this frame.

Happy shooting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, that is an awesome hack. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's a nice fix, have you had the bands pull out before or are you treating them with something to keep them in? I keep meaning to switch over my Marksman Wrist-Rocket, but my tubes have a lot of life left and are pulling 200fps consistently still. I've got some long bands, have you tucked them around the corner before and found that it's not needed? 
Great job on your Daisy, I do love those old slingshots. My Wrist-Rocket is going on 50 years old now and still rocks every day


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice tutorial, I keep meaning to pick up one of those when I go buy harbor freight. Also in the carpet laying section of HF they sell rotary cutter blades, they are not super durable but they are super cheap and come razor sharp


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Like it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Neat and clean Ray! Better then tying with latex ties for sure. Makes for a nice "streamlined' attachment!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great mod, tks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice tutorial. Cutting bands can be tricky. For a pretty good alternative, try Alliance Sterling #107 office rubber bands.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Even more amazing to me is how accurate these frames become with just this simple modification. I went nuts modifying these frames after see the Grandpa Grumpy modified F-16. I've got a pile of fancy frames now but my modified F-16 is always a frame that is near and ready!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

That's exactly how i did mine and it'll handle SSB .7 just fine no slippage


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Every time I see a F-16 my heart goes "Pitter Patter" ;- ) You did a nice clean job, you will have that sling for many years I have no doubt !

IMHO one of the most underrated slingshots on the market ... Extremely strong, you can use tubes or flats, you can customize it a million ways ... and it cost less than $6.00.

One of my favorite slingshot for sure !!

wll


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Also Mo i love those MO'ified F-16's of yours absolutely inspiring i really like that red one with the ball palmswell imma have to try my hand at a custom handle one of these days


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

wll said:


> Every time I see a F-16 my heart goes "Pitter Patter" ;- ) You did a nice clean job, you will have that sling for many years I have no doubt !
> 
> IMHO one of the most underrated slingshots on the market ... Extremely strong, you can use tubes or flats, you can customize it a million ways ... and it cost less than $6.00.
> 
> ...


Yes these wire frames are very versitile. You can also use 2040s if you are careful putting them on the prongs. You can also use looped tubes. Here is a link to one method.






I have also used tabs for looped and small singles such as 1632s. I put a small piece of tube on the prong, lay the tab on the tube and then roll the large tube over the tab. Leather tabs need rubber under and and the large tubes needs to compress the tab over the small tube or the tabs will slip out.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Even more amazing to me is how accurate these frames become with just this simple modification. I went nuts modifying these frames after see the Grandpa Grumpy modified F-16. I've got a pile of fancy frames now but my modified F-16 is always a frame that is near and ready!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oooooo. Those look amazing. What was the coating used on the red and black frames?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

craigbutnotreally said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Even more amazing to me is how accurate these frames become with just this simple modification. I went nuts modifying these frames after see the Grandpa Grumpy modified F-16. I've got a pile of fancy frames now but my modified F-16 is always a frame that is near and ready!
> ...


Yea! Those are carefully and painstakingly covered in rattle-can spray paint!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> craigbutnotreally said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


Ahhhh. Almost looks like a rubberized coating of sorts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

craigbutnotreally said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > craigbutnotreally said:
> ...


Glossy on the Red. Matte on the Black. And at least a dozen layers of paint dried fully and buffed with newspaper between coats!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Reed Lukens said:


> That's a nice fix, have you had the bands pull out before or are you treating them with something to keep them in? I keep meaning to switch over my Marksman Wrist-Rocket, but my tubes have a lot of life left and are pulling 200fps consistently still. I've got some long bands, have you tucked them around the corner before and found that it's not needed?
> Great job on your Daisy, I do love those old slingshots. My Wrist-Rocket is going on 50 years old now and still rocks every day


I have done this with many wire framed slingshots over the years and with various rubber. Never had a slip out.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I have done this with many wire framed slingshots over the years and with various rubber. Never had a slip out.


I use this attachment method all the time. No slips. The harder you pull, the tighter it holds.


----------

